# Difference between property line and boundary line



## fledero (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello all,
I'm new here, and here hoping someone can answer a question about my boundary survey. What is the difference between the 5 ft. B.L. and the thick dark line marked by the pins in this survey? I believe the thick black line is the property line and the large solid circles are the pins in the ground. I just can't figure out the 5 ft. B.L. I assume B.L. is boundary line. 
I'm trying to move my fence closer the the property line. The fence is already inside the B.L. The property line is on the edge of the street curb.(notice the street name) 
Would anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe marking a right of way or setback, maybe?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, don't take this to the bank, but it appears that you have a "setback" line of five feet on unity candle trail and lavender candle drive, and a ten foot setback line on candle view drive. You need to find a licensed surveyor in your state to be sure.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Property line is the land you own, boundary line is what you can use, most street right of ways have a line you need your fence behind, many of these strips of land have utilities in them. Yours even has a wider utility easement on Candle View Drive, 14', boundary is 10'. Is your property line at curb, boundry back of sidewalk?

....James


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Building limit


----------



## fledero (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you for the great info.
"Is your property line at curb, boundary back of sidewalk?" 
The front of the house is on Unity Candle trl. My problem is the left side fence (left side if facing house). The line with the double hashes is the old fence, but that's not where the old fence actually was. Old fence was right of the hashed line about 19 in. The two squares towards end of fence are 2'x2' brick pillars which is where residents exit a gate going west on Lavender Candle. There's not a sidewalk, and by using the 5.3' dimension shown my property line is right on the curb.
My hoa is giving me the business because I want to put up a new fence along the curb. Actually just did it today. I'm 4" from the curb. The old fence was already inside the 5' setback line. Did anyone notice fence was skewed? That skew was about 9". Seems like they would want that fixed.
Thank again for the replies.
Jeff


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

BL - Build Limit or more commonly called setback limit. All buildings must be setback a minimum of that amount from property line.

WWW


----------



## fledero (Apr 21, 2017)

That makes sense! Thanks WWW. So apparently my fence was already inside the build line, therefore replacing it shouldn't be an issue.
Thanks again


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Huh ! Was my post invisable ?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

fledero said:


> That makes sense! Thanks WWW. So apparently my fence was already inside the build line, therefore replacing it shouldn't be an issue.
> Thanks again


Depends on if the local regulations have changed since it was built or it could have been put up without getting a permit. It could have been grandfathered in when the rules changed and if you modify or move it you would need to make it comply with the current rules.

WWW


----------

